# Okemo 4/1



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

freebie with 3 non perishable food items.  come on out and ski (some bumps) if you can make it. 

I just wanted to start this before Greg came in and used the OkeMoguls term again.....:lol:

rollcall
2knees
Madskier6
Greg
Powhunter (yes, you WILL be there bitch)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd like to try and make it, I probably won't know until next week though.  Just don't tell my wife...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone know if they have wi-fi available in the lodge @ Okemo?


----------



## ozzy (Mar 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> anyone know if they have wi-fi available in the lodge @ Okemo?



I know if you park at the jackson gore lot you can easily access a strong network from the hotel there. I don't know if wi-fi is avail at the main base lodge itself as i have never tried.

I 'm planning on attending Okemo April 1 and I know of at least five others from Killington who plan on making it


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

Gonna start working my angles. Arrival won't be till 10:30 - 11 am.


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'd like to try and make it, I probably won't know until next week though.  Just don't tell my wife...



Only if you're planning on putting the kids in on-mountain daycare. It's still open midweek at Jackson Gore.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2009)

Hope this sticks:



> Wednesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 50.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2009)

If you're packing road sodas, spill a bit on Sel's choice for your homey deadheadskier.  Wish I could join you all.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 30, 2009)

yea cant make this one...heading somewhere sun or monday  maybe kmart or oke

steveo


----------



## ozzy (Mar 30, 2009)

Doesn't sound that bad at all..
Wednesday: A chance of showers after 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 49. South wind between 7 and 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm pretty good to go for this.  it's been over a week since i skied so i just need to get out.  only wildcard is work but i think i have that under control.


----------



## mishka (Mar 30, 2009)

I will be there. Need info how to get in touch


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

mishka said:


> I will be there. Need info how to get in touch



Look for bumps, then look for a scrawny guy wearing a do rag and bright green boots.

Seriously, I'm not sure what they have planned, I'm just bitter that I probably can't make it...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread sucks.


----------



## mishka (Mar 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Look for bumps, then look for a scrawny guy wearing a do rag and bright green boots.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not sure what they have planned, I'm just bitter that I probably can't make it...



I'll going regardless ....will be nice to hook up


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

mishka said:


> I'll going regardless ....will be nice to hook up



My first line was a lousy attempt at a somewhat humorous way to describe how to find Greg.  I obviously failed, so you can disregard my previous statement.  I'm sure someone who is going, and has a clue, can hook you up with details.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> this thread sucks.



times 2...only cause I'm gonna be working on April Fools day./.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

anyone who's wants to, i'll say just meet by the summit quad at 11:00.  i'm open to better ideas if anyone has one.


----------



## ozzy (Mar 30, 2009)

i'm going to guess the Northstar Express you're talking about even though the Southface is technically the lift that reaches the highest point of Okemo?
Not being a tool, just don't want to be standing around at the wrong lift. lol


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

ozzy said:


> i'm going to guess the Northstar Express you're talking about even though the Southface is technically the lift that reaches the highest point of Okemo?
> Not being a tool, just don't want to be standing around at the wrong lift. lol



yeah, not good with lift names.  but the the main quad there that has the biggest vert.  

i have head mad trix bump skis and i'll be wearing some shitty windpants.  black helmet, unless its really warm


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 31, 2009)

ozzy said:


> even though the Southface is technically the lift that reaches the highest point of Okemo? lol



No way dude:dunce: It's the Glade's triple that actually reaches the summit. :argue:But that don't really matter cause I doubt either of those chairs would be spinning.:sad:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 31, 2009)

Wish I could go, but no way I can swing it.  Coming back from CO tonight.  Don't think it would go over too well.

Expecting video of course .


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Wish I could go, but no way I can swing it.  Coming back from CO tonight.  Don't think it would go over too well.
> 
> Expecting video of course .



how'd your trip go?  saw that quick clip you put up.  snow looked freakin amazing.  hope you have some more stuff for us to drool over.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 31, 2009)

2knees said:


> how'd your trip go?  saw that quick clip you put up.  snow looked freakin amazing.  hope you have some more stuff for us to drool over.



Won't be home until late tonight.  We got some okay footage.  It will probably take me a couple days to get something posted though.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2009)

alright so it sounds like

Greg
Madskier6
Mishka
Myself
Ozzy (and friends?)

should be a nice day for some zippers.


----------



## ozzy (Mar 31, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyone who's wants to, i'll say just meet by the summit quad at 11:00.  i'm open to better ideas if anyone has one.



bummer i have something that I can't get out of in the am. I can meet up at noon. I have a feeling you'll be skiing Sel's, Blackout and spending most of your time on eclipse and big bang at JG.
I'm psyced to ski some mush bumps at okemo


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2009)

ozzy said:


> bummer i have something that I can't get out of in the am. I can meet up at noon. I have a feeling you'll be skiing Sel's, Blackout and spending most of your time on eclipse and big bang at JG.
> I'm psyced to ski some mush bumps at okemo



I probably won't be getting there till 11 am so I won't make the meet-up either. I'm going to call Pat or Jeff to find out where they are. I'll be in light grey pants, neon green boots, white Twisters. Gotta admit this report has me worried whether the bumps will soften much:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/52920-sunapee-3-31-a.html

Afternoon will probably be good though. Anyone else? Got my three canned goods packed for my free lift ticket. That's a deal. Come on. Come rip some OkeMoguls (that's for Pat). :lol:


----------



## ozzy (Mar 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> I probably won't be getting there till 11 am so I won't make the meet-up either. I'm going to call Pat or Jeff to find out where they are. I'll be in light grey pants, neon green boots, white Twisters. Gotta admit this report has me worried whether the bumps will soften much:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/52920-sunapee-3-31-a.html
> 
> Afternoon will probably be good though. Anyone else? Got my three canned goods packed for my free lift ticket. That's a deal. Come on. Come rip some OkeMoguls (that's for Pat). :lol:



I got 2knees contact and i'll call him when I get there. Jeze, I feel like I just got to second case with a CLIT!
I wouldn't worry to much, it's supposed to barely freeze and be in the 40's tomorrow. It should be fun.
you'll have to ski them rather than just fling through them


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2009)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/52920-sunapee-3-31-a.html
> 
> Afternoon will probably be good though. Anyone else? Got my three canned goods packed for my free lift ticket. That's a deal. Come on. Come rip some OkeMoguls (that's for Pat). :lol:



not trying to harsh on that trip report, but bailing at noon may have been the bigger problem.  no reason to rush up in the spring unless its gonna stay close to 40 overnight.


----------

